# what are the best car custom garages in uk?



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

as title says. what are some of the best places, i'm aware kahn design are legit but looking for more variety.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Not read max power in years, ecosse if it's Peugeot.

if you're on about high end, overfinch and Kahn


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Not read max power in years, ecosse if it's Peugeot.
> 
> if you're on about high end, overfinch and Kahn


 max power, do they sell them at the local convenient stores usually?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

halfinked said:


> max power, do they sell them at the local convenient stores usually?


 In all good retailers.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> In all good retailers.


 do they show modified supercars and luxury cars or a lot of chav cars?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Halfords i took a ford focus in and the guy tried to give me a landrover defender


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

RUDESTEW said:


> Halfords i took a ford focus in and the guy tried to give me a landrover defender


 lol at a halfords


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

halfinked said:


> do they show modified supercars and luxury cars or a lot of chav cars?


 What's the difference? Both just plastic bolt on bullshit.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> What's the difference? Both just plastic bolt on bullshit.


 plastic bolt on s**t?

im talking about vinyl wrapping, alloy assembly, exhaust change, changing the catalyst converter, adding a different spoiler etc


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> plastic bolt on s**t?
> 
> *im talking about vinyl wrapping, alloy assembly, exhaust change, changing the catalyst converter, adding a different spoiler etc*


 yes, plastic and metal bolt on s**t.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> yes, plastic and metal bolt on s**t.


 isnt that what cars are?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> isnt that what cars are?


 yes, its not me that has said any different.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> yes, its not me that has said any different.


 do you cycle to work?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Depends on make of car as most makes have their "specialists" also what your wanting from the car would depend on who you take it too


 any idea in terms for nissan in the uk?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

halfinked said:


> plastic bolt on s**t?
> 
> im talking about vinyl wrapping, alloy assembly, exhaust change, changing the catalyst converter, adding a different spoiler etc


 Changing the cat? Any c**t with a spanner can do that.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

halfinked said:


> any idea in terms for nissan in the uk?


 Surely nismo for Nissan?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

sen said:


> Changing the cat? Any c**t with a spanner can do that.


 well they might as well do it if i have them changing the exhaust...


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

urban automotive, specialise in Landrover / RangeRover but will do anything.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

You'll be better off joining a dedicated forum and asking the question there.

Assuming you've got particular mods that your looking at, list them out and ask for recommended garages.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> As I have a skyline yes what model Nissan ?


 juke nismo rs 2015


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Max power mag ceased publishing a few years ago now. Where in the country are you?

juke nismo is pretty well sorted anyway, what's your end goal?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Max power mag ceased publishing a few years ago now. Where in the country are you?
> 
> juke nismo is pretty well sorted anyway, what's your end goal?


 matt grey wrapping, louder exhaust, 20 inch alloys, matt grey alloys obv 

http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/wheels/wolfrace/4376-genesis-matt-gun-metal-polished?vehicle=921&front-rear=20x8.5










and that color matt vinyl (charcoal more than grey).


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

We dont customise.We turn this into this.Im just showing off.









View attachment 18021016 016.JPG


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

halfinked said:


> matt grey wrapping, louder exhaust, 20 inch alloys, matt grey alloys obv
> 
> http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/wheels/wolfrace/4376-genesis-matt-gun-metal-polished?vehicle=921&front-rear=20x8.5
> 
> ...


 You don't have a nissan juke do you?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> matt grey wrapping, louder exhaust, 20 inch alloys, matt grey alloys obv [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]
> 
> http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/wheels/wolfrace/4376-genesis-matt-gun-metal-polished?vehicle=921&front-rear=20x8.5
> 
> ...


 Wrapping by a sign writing place.

Cherry bomb pipe with a piper cross air filter at the tyre n exhaust place.

Wheels by any stove enamelling place.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> You don't have a nissan juke do you?


 Aren't they a 1.6L mums shopping car?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> You don't have a nissan juke do you?


 nismo rs.....

brb going to get my juke look like this...the juke r..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Are you trying to find the most efficient way of devaluing your car?

if so, short of wrapping it round a tree, a stupid exhaust and covering it in a massive sticker most likely is the quickest way to ruin it's value.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Aren't they a 1.6L mums shopping car?


 lold

not the RS



BLUE(UK) said:


> Wrapping by a sign writing place.
> 
> Cherry bomb pipe with a piper cross air filter at the tyre n exhaust place.
> 
> Wheels by any stove enamelling place.


 heard some bad assembling stories. i'm not too car savy at doing it myself. Obviously with exhaust systems would prefer someone that wont balls it up


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Are you trying to find the most efficient way of devaluing your car?
> 
> if so, short of wrapping it round a tree, a stupid exhaust and covering it in a massive sticker most likely is the quickest way to ruin it's value.


 LOL. how does a sticker devalue a car? vinyl wrappng can be taken off.... the original color is still in tact underneath the wrapping. and stupid exhaust? you aren't going to devalue the car that much

plus i'm not looking at trying to make too many changes. an exhaust doesn't have to be permanent, i will keep the original...


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

As advised earlier in this thread , only place I'd let touch it if it were mine would be NIsmo ( both Tuning & styling )


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Tiny01 said:


> As advised earlier in this thread , only place I'd let touch it if it were mine would be NIsmo ( both Tuning & styling )


 didn't understand that fella.

Nismo is a model


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

halfinked said:


> LOL. how does a sticker devalue a car? vinyl wrappng can be taken off.... the original color is still in tact underneath the wrapping. and stupid exhaust? you aren't going to devalue the car that much
> 
> plus i'm not looking at trying to make too many changes. an exhaust doesn't have to be permanent, i will keep the original...


 Because despite what you're told by the people trying to sell you that sticker there is a very good chance that it will make a mess of the paint when it's removed, that and changing the exhaust will also invalidate the warranty, one of the biggest reasons someone would buy a nearly new Juke...

Don't kid you're self, if that's what you want to do crack on, but you're paying to devalue and pretty much ruin a car.

Oh and Nismo isnt isn't a model as such, as you've said above, Nismo is Nissan-Motorsport, nissans self owned "tuning arm"

Nismo parts are available for a range of Nissan cars.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Because despite what you're told by the people trying to sell you that sticker there is a very good chance that it will make a mess of the paint when it's removed, that and changing the exhaust will also invalidate the warranty, one of the biggest reasons someone would buy a nearly new Juke...
> 
> Don't kid you're self, if that's what you want to do crack on, but you're paying to devalue and pretty much ruin a car.
> 
> ...


 Nismo is just nismo. RS stands for Renn Sport . Thats why theres an RS. The Nismo has only recently been recognized as the Nismo RS. originally it was just called Nismo. Nismo is a spec i meant. There are 5 different 'models' specs for the juke. In this respect the Nismo is the top spec (not including the recaro and tech pack).

I know about the juke fella. thank you for the advice though i agree with a few things you were saying.

The 'sticker' problems you mentioning ruining the paint doesn't always happen, there are probably fewer cases than most. And personally i don't think that will be too difficult to sell secondhand. and in all fairness a lot of people kit their cars


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Charisma if you've got a Renault 5 turbo. Or are they even around anymore?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> What you wanting to achieve ?


 alloys, louder exhaust, matt vinyl, and maybe other body work

you know the juke r? that juke thats worth 100 grand, want to get close to that body


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> lold
> 
> not the RS
> 
> heard some bad assembling stories. i'm not too car savy at doing it myself. Obviously with exhaust systems would prefer someone that wont balls it up


 Lol, the Nissan Juke, the worlds biggest small car, all bumf and zero cabin space, I couldn't believe how small the interior was.

Its a girls car.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Lol, the Nissan Juke, the worlds biggest small car, all bumf and zero cabin space, I couldn't believe how small the interior was.
> 
> Its a girls car.


 what do you drive?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Where are you located as there's a few good places in the South Yorkshire area


 wouldn't mind a good drive. live in Norfolk though


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hmm would t be familiar with that area get on gtr.co.uk forum all the best Nissan tuners are on there just find one closest is my recommend solution although most body shops do wraps these days alloys is a self done job even for a novice and tbh an exhaust ain't difficult but if you can't find the right one have one custom built its cheaper than you'd think and will fit properly and be exactly as you want shame your so far away as I know all these relevant people up here lol


 hahaha. sick. you been alot of help brother. PM me man. would be good to get a glimpse of your skyline. do you race?

for sure, i feel like i want something custom anyway. that would be perfect

i obviously want a deep groan

obviously i may just stick with the current exhaust


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

If you own a real car then brabus or over finch


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> No worries pal just on wheels find out your offset usually marked as sommat like et42 as if you get the wrong offset your geometry will end up shot and cause no end of problems I can post a couple of pics they ain't great as its in hibernating for maintainence and I'm putting a bigger turbo on
> 
> I go custom everytime as I like to buck the trend I go balls out with mine tho it's a full titanium job on mine haha


 for sure ill check the offset. but i mean 20 inch should still fit nicely no? do you know any sites for cheaper alloys? lkperformance are good for choice but obviously pricey


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> what do you drive?


 a pensioner car, a Renault Kangoo van

Its great, its enough for me as I am not seeking a replacement for a lack of penis size.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

nice sounds like a big job brother. you sound like once thats all kitted up youll be racing it..


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> a pensioner car, a Renault Kangoo van
> 
> Its great, its enough for me as I am not seeking a replacement for a lack of penis size.


 so first of all. you state that my car is what girls drive... now you are stating its a way of replacing my lack of penis size....

you got to make up your mind mate.

btw its all you drive because thats what you can afford.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Nissan skyline a toy ?


 Skylines are alright, but they've been done to death now. They've had their day, the markets flooded with n/a autos and badly modded or maintained ones.

Dont think I'm hating on modern classics as I have a 400+ bhp 7mgte, I love my older cars but there's no doubt that a nice brabus or over finch is a better more exclusive car hands down


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't go cheap on wheels mine are 19 just to fit them brakes under you get what you pay for buy nice or buy twice unfortunately bud and I'm planing on putting it down Elvington and Santa pod this year drag of course


 sick good luck on that mate. im going to start getting involved with my mates as they all do random road trips for fun, will get involved

yeah might as well pay the price, plus can always keep them.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> so first of all. you state that my car is what girls drive... now you are stating its a way of replacing my lack of penis size....
> 
> you got to make up your mind mate.
> 
> btw its all you drive because thats what you can afford.


 lol, I never mentioned your penis at at all, it was a generalisation.

As for what car I can afford, anyone can buy a high performance muscle car for peanuts these days,


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> lol, I never mentioned your penis at at all, it was a generalisation.
> 
> As for what car I can afford, anyone can buy a high performance muscle car for peanuts these days,
> 
> View attachment 121784


 well figured you were directed to me fella

you were hating originally on the juke nismo. tbh you chose a renault kangoo, there are better vans out there if you are into that...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> well figured you were directed to me fella
> 
> you were hating originally on the juke nismo. tbh you chose a renault kangoo, there are better vans out there if you are into that...


 I got it because it has room in the back for the dogs, I had a Clio to trade so went to Renault.

Its just a mode of transport to me, I dont really have any interest in car performance.

If money was no object I still wouldnt buy a performance car, I would just get something big and comfortable with a nice interior.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I got it because it has room in the back for the dogs, I had a Clio to trade so went to Renault.
> 
> Its just a mode of transport to me, I dont really have any interest in car performance.
> 
> If money was no object I still wouldnt buy a performance car, I would just get something big and comfortable with a nice interior.


 well if you had the money you would get something nice like an XC60 16' or an F pace.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> well if you had the money you would get something nice like an XC60 16' or an F pace.


 I just Googled and I could easily afford a brand new XC60 if I bought it on a 3 year finance deal.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

halfinked said:


> lold
> 
> not the RS


 Just looked it up, it's got the same power as my missus diesel golf?

Doesn't sound very RS like, that makes me think of high powered cars.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I just Googled and I could easily afford a brand new XC60 if I bought it on a 3 year finance deal.


 a new XC60 finance deal....

do you mean PCP via finance?

most people can afford that


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> I just Googled and I could easily afford a brand new XC60 if I bought it on a 3 year finance deal.


 I drove one of those the other week on a 200 mile round trip, has to be one of the comfiest cars I've driven, was very impressed.

I'm definitley showing my age. :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Google what nismo is it's not just a name lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> a new XC60 finance deal....
> 
> do you mean PCP via finance?


 Im paying about £300 a month for it, I have no idea what you mean.

How many people these days are daft enough to shell out 35k for a car outright?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Just looked it up, it's got the same power as my missus diesel golf?
> 
> Doesn't sound very RS like, that makes me think of high powered cars.


 0-62 in 7 seconds?

depends what golf you are talking about

golfs are quite quick, i just dont want a golf


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I drove one of those the other week on a 200 mile round trip, has to be one of the comfiest cars I've driven, was very impressed.
> 
> I'm definitley showing my age. :lol:


 Im looking at getting a new vehicle when my dog dies, might look at those.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> In a way I agree I do enjoy a brabus but I'm a stickler for the "underdog" as not many skylines about these days and as you say less so of ones done correctly I just love to toast these expensive super cars in it knowing that I built it makes it all the sweeter and cool motor pal any pics ?


 It's funny you say that about the 'underdog' because I'm exactly the same. People talk about supras and expect a mk4 TT, but I have a mk3 3.0 forged rods and Pistons, type A high lift cams etc etc

regarding exhausts, I ended up making mine from turbo back, including all the flanges and in under half a day, made it from 1.6mm 316l so should last forever and deal with the odd scrape well


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im paying about £300 a month for it, I have no idea what you mean.
> 
> How many people these days are daft enough to shell out 35k for a car outright?


 well PCP doesn't work as paying 300 a month and then having ownership of the car. you don't have ownership until you purchase it at the end of the deal. and they will charge you 3 years later the same value it was 3 years at the beginning of your lease really, probably will ask you to have a final payment of 10-12k. so after first initial year of depreciation of 25% and the rest of every year following reduces by 20%, you are therefore paying more money than you would say for a car that is one year old, you would have saved money


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> Im looking at getting a new vehicle when my dog dies, might look at those.


 Honestly, I've never even noticed them on the road before but this thing drove like a dream and I'd consider one myself now.

Must have been a 2 or 2.5L diesel cos it had a bit of grunt for a biggish car too.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Honestly, I've never even noticed them on the road before but this thing drove like a dream and I'd consider one myself now.
> 
> Must have been a 2 or 2.5L diesel cos it had a bit of grunt for a biggish car too.


 look at the XC60 R design


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

this car is gorgeous.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> well PCP doesn't work as paying 300 a month and then having ownership of the car. you don't have ownership until you purchase it at the end of the deal. and they will charge you 3 years later the same value it was 3 years at the beginning of your lease really, probably will ask you to have a final payment of 10-12k. so after first initial year of depreciation of 25% and the rest of every year following reduces by 20%, you are therefore paying more money than you would say for a car that is one year old, you would have saved money


 wow, I didnt know that

I thought after paying around 11k in payments the 35k car would just be mine.

Seriously, who the f**k cares

the finance deals are perfect, you end up driving a high spec car for three years, no MOT no worries about breakdowns, its all on warranty and after that you can give it back and walk away or trade it for a new model, its just like a cheap car rental.


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

http://www.rktuning.com

was into my motors a few years back , these were the boys then


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> wow, I didnt know that
> 
> I thought after paying around 11k in payments the 35k car would just be mine.
> 
> ...


 thats true about leasing. so many benefits to it, just like i said no true ownership, some lease deals don't have the after purchase option, some cheaper than others.

like for instance if i were to recommend any luxury, with comfort and performance i would say get a scirocco VW R line (you know the guys who are obviously trying to prove to others they have small penises to compensate for - clearly makes sense as people clearly don't buy cares for performance).

you got a renault kangaroo which is 16000 new. depreciates to probably 10 grand after 1-2 years. So you are telling me youll be fine with an XC60? you have to be accepted remember.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> thats true about leasing. so many benefits to it, just like i said no true ownership, some lease deals don't have the after purchase option, some cheaper than others.
> 
> like for instance if i were to recommend any luxury, with comfort and performance i would say get a scirocco VW R line (you know the guys who are obviously trying to prove to others they have small penises to compensate for - clearly makes sense as people clearly don't buy cares for performance).
> 
> you got a renault kangaroo which is 16000 new. depreciates to probably 10 grand after 1-2 years. So you are telling me youll be fine with an XC60? *you have to be accepted remember.*


 accepted?

Its not a gentlemans club, if you can afford one you can have one.

And you cant buy a new Kangoo, they dont make them anymore.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> accepted?
> 
> Its not a gentlemans club, if you can afford one you can have one.
> 
> And you cant buy a new Kangoo, they dont make them anymore.


 https://www.renault.co.uk/vehicles/new-vehicles/kangoo.html

i dont know about that renault say otherwise mate.

and ofc not anyone can lease a car. you have to have a good financial background and for them to know you can afford it. Credit is important you know. also any debts you may have may interfere.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> https://www.renault.co.uk/vehicles/new-vehicles/kangoo.html
> 
> i dont know about that renault say otherwise mate.
> 
> and ofc not anyone can lease a car. you have to have a good financial background and for them to know you can afford it. Credit is important you know. also any debts you may have may interfere.


 lol, mines a car not a commercial van.










you are also a mine of information regarding financial affairs, you are aware I have mined myself and am fully aware of the importance of financial credibility.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> lol, mines a car not a commercial van.


 kangoo is a van tho

or you probably meant this crapy car

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201512259664513?radius=1500&onesearchad=used%2Cnearlynew%2Cnew&quicksearch=true&model=kangoo&search-target=usedcars&page=1&sort=default&postcode=nr66xx&make=renault&logcode=p

so when you say you can afford an XC60 ok


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> kangoo is a van tho
> 
> or you probably meant this crapy car
> 
> ...


 its an old car, I bought it in 2006, why do you think I cant afford a new car?

my auntie drives a 5 year old Ford Fiesta and she has over 2 million quid to her name.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> its an old car, I bought it in 2006, why do you think I cant afford a new car?
> 
> my auntie drives a 5 year old Ford Fiesta and she has over 2 million quid to her name.


 but ford fiesta is a chav car how can she be driving that....

people can't drive what the car is meant for mate.

jukes are meant for girls remember?

sports cars are meant for small willys.

stuff you come up with really makes no sense. you just pulled that 2 million out of your arse


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> but ford fiesta is a chav car how can she be driving that....
> 
> people can't drive what the car is meant for mate.
> 
> ...


 I am an executor to her will, I am fully aware of her assets thanks.

A Ford Fiesta a chavs car?

You definitely pulled that out your arse.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You can't beat a bit of Rip Speed bling... :lol:


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I am an executor to her will, I am fully aware of her assets thanks.
> 
> A Ford Fiesta a chavs car?
> 
> You definitely pulled that out your arse.


 ford fiesta is a chav car mate don't know why you aren't aware.

definatly not out of my arse. you have no knowledge of cars anyway so why you even bother with including yourself to this topic?

lol executor of her will so fully aware of her assets. you pulled the 2 million out of your arse


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> ford fiesta is a chav car mate don't know why you aren't aware.
> 
> definatly not out of my arse. you have no knowledge of cars anyway so why you even bother with including yourself to this topic?
> 
> lol executor of her will so fully aware of her assets. you pulled the 2 million out of your arse


 as executor of the will I have full disclosure of the assets.

I am able to count, as such I have managed to come up with a figure, it isnt exact I can assure you, but its ball park.

Im in this topic because you bit and I am trolling you.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> as executor of the will I have full disclosure of the assets.
> 
> I am able to count, as such I have managed to come up with a figure, it isnt exact I can assure you, but its ball park.
> 
> Im in this topic because you bit and I am trolling you.


 arse again.

mate you never troll. you just get annoyed.

only part of this thread where trolling was had was when you yourself recognized you drive a kangoo, you trolled yourself fella

let us know when you are accepted for finance fella for your new xc60


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> arse again.
> 
> mate you never troll. you just get annoyed.
> 
> ...


 lol, Im 50 years old with no debts and a good salary, why the f**k wouldnt they give me credit.

I paid £200 a month when I bought the Kangoo, I paid £3200 for after the 3 years.

Tell me, have you paid for your car yet?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> lol, Im 50 years old with no debts and a good salary, why the f**k wouldnt they give me credit.
> 
> I paid £200 a month when I bought the Kangoo, I paid £3200 for after the 3 years.
> 
> Tell me, have you paid for your car yet?


 yes 23000 upfront


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> yes 23000 upfront


 less than 40k a year at 23 years old and spent 23k outright on a car.

Sounds legit.

you also seem well versed in finance options for someone who cash buys.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> less than 40k a year at 23 years old and spent 23k outright on a car.
> 
> Sounds legit.


 save 1000 a month? two year savings?

you aren't very bright are you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> save 1000 a month? two year savings?


 lol, no one in their right mind would spend 2 years savings outright on a car, stop acting daft.

You been a site manager since you were 21 then?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> I got it because it has room in the back for the dogs, I had a Clio to trade so went to Renault.
> 
> Its just a mode of transport to me, I dont really have any interest in car performance.
> 
> If money was no object I still wouldnt buy a performance car, I would just get something big and comfortable with a nice interior.





halfinked said:


> well if you had the money you would get something nice like an XC60 16' or an F pace.


 Oddly, I'm kinda like Banzi, my car is perhaps what you'd call very 'below average' I guess. I've really got no interest in having a 'nice car' as my car is just for transporting me about.

I also have a transit van and 3 motorbikes.

They all have a purpose depending on what I wish to do but none impress anyone if I'm honest and nor do I care.

Oddly, everything I own is paid for and I have enough cash to buy a nice car outright but I've really no desire to so its not really true that if one has the money they'd have a 'nice car'. I guess different people want for different things.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> lol, no one in their right mind would spend 2 years savings outright on a car, stop acting daft.
> 
> You been a site manager since you were 21 then?


 i haven't always had the same job. now a site manager.

umm thats what saving is. You don't understand the ideals that can be nurtured within a family to be influenced to how you do things as an adult....well thats what i was taught to buy it out right.

I have more saved than 24 grand at the moment. Also my family is very wealthy so i didn't entirely work hard for all of my savings. I would say what i bought the juke with is legit my earned money, and rest i have saved is given.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> i haven't always had the same job. now a site manager.
> 
> umm thats what saving is. You don't understand the ideals that can be nurtured within a family to be influenced to how you do things as an adult....well thats what i was taught to buy it out right.
> 
> I have more saved than 24 grand at the moment. *Also my family is very wealthy *so i didn't entirely work hard for all of my savings. I would say what i bought the juke with is legit my earned money, and rest i have saved is given.


 I thought so, you reek of understanding the cost everything but the value of nothing.

Spoilt brat.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I thought so, you reek of understanding the cost everything but the value of nothing.
> 
> Spoilt brat.


 You really aren't bright at all.

How do you think the wealthy make money without knowing how to manipulate the understand of value?

I'm guessing the local chavs share your mindset


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> You really aren't bright at all.
> 
> How do you think the wealthy make money without knowing how to manipulate the understand of value?
> 
> I'm guessing the local chavs share your mindset


 You have never had to want for anything, you have never gone without, you have never really needed to work, in fact you could stop work tomorrow and live on daddies money.

You are a site manger based on your dads influence and cash, I bet the guys on site have some lovely names for you.

You remind me of Tommybananas


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> You have never had to want for anything, you have never gone without, you have never really needed to work, in fact you could stop work tomorrow and live on daddies money.
> 
> You are a site manger based on your dads influence and cash, I bet the guys on site have some lovely names for you.
> 
> You remind me of Tommybananas


 I actually got the job on my own. I got the degree on my own. My dad started from the bottom to where he got to. I don't live off his money at all anymore. I obviously had some savings as to help me with certain things in life. Its an advantage but i'm still hungry for more. You are making a silly stereotype, usually the people that make comments like you do have no sense of reality, you live in a blame world. Never needed to work? I work 60 hour weeks. Work my ass off every week. I could not stop work tomorrow. My job was never influenced by my dad. My dad works overseas, has no influence in the UK.

50, and still too immature and biased.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> I actually got the job on my own. I got the degree on my own. My dad started from the bottom to where he got to. I don't live off his money at all anymore. I obviously had some savings as to help me with certain things in life. Its an advantage but i'm still hungry for more. You are making a silly stereotype, usually the people that make comments like you do have no sense of reality, you live in a blame world. Never needed to work? I work 60 hour weeks. Work my ass off every week. I could not stop work tomorrow. My job was never influenced by my dad. My dad works overseas, has no influence in the UK.
> 
> 50, and still too immature and biased.


 what does your dad do for a living?

Let me guess, construction industry.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> what does your dad do for a living?
> 
> Let me guess, construction industry.


 hospitality industry.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> hospitality industry.


 a doctor?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> a doctor?


 well definatly not the doctors in the UK at the moment with all their uproar.

srs though he works in hospitality. not everyone nurtures their kids the same way because of money. You need to take that chip off your shoulder


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> well definatly not the doctors in the UK at the moment with all their uproar.
> 
> srs though he works in hospitality. not everyone nurtures their kids the same way because of money. You need to take that chip off your shoulder


 I told you I was trolling you ages back.

Im bored now.

I couldnt care less how you earn your money or what car you own, I never have.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> i haven't always had the same job. now a site manager.
> 
> umm thats what saving is. You don't understand the ideals that can be nurtured within a family to be influenced to how you do things as an adult....well thats what i was taught to buy it out right.
> 
> I have more saved than 24 grand at the moment. Also my family is very wealthy so i didn't entirely work hard for all of my savings. I would say what i bought the* juke* with is legit my earned money, and rest i have saved is given.


 I almost spat my tea out.....lol

You could not give me one for free never mind spend 24 grand on one lol. What a sharp piece of business that was. How much did it depreciate when you drove it off the forecourt ?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I told you I was trolling you ages back.
> 
> Im bored now.
> 
> I couldnt care less how you earn your money or what car you own, I never have.


 all your other posts are just indications of harsh discrimination against other members of the forum. trolling doesn't have to point out fingers towards personal manners. Trolling is subtle as to avoid indication that you are trolling in the first place. you just enjoy taking the piss out of people


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I almost spat my tea out.....lol
> 
> You could not give me one for free never mind spend 24 grand on one lol. What a sharp piece of business that was. How much did it depreciate when you drove it off the forecourt ?


 every car depreciates.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> all your other posts are just indications of harsh discrimination against other members of the forum. trolling doesn't have to point out fingers towards personal manners. Trolling is subtle as to avoid indication that you are trolling in the first place. you just enjoy taking the piss out of people


 why are you still replying?

You wouldnt have known I was trolling if I didnt tell you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> every car depreciates.


 Mine has not. I could still get today what I paid for it.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> why are you still replying?
> 
> You wouldnt have known I was trolling if I didnt tell you.


 you are the one replying.



Natty Steve'o said:


> Mine has not. I could still get today what I paid for it.


 what car is that?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a diesel 4x4 they hold their price rather well

My Jag did not


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have a diesel 4x4 they hold their price rather well
> 
> My Jag did not


 right the first initial 2 years the value of the 4x4 will be quite the same as the original. but it still depreciates just not as much as other cars do.

jags do depreciate actually.

range rovers actually depreciate the least

you stated it kept same value as Manufacturer price. well thats wrong.

oh and you do realise diesel and petrol theres only like a significant 1% difference between depreciation on the average of cars in the uk


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

who said anything about manufacturers price...? I don't buy brand new cars I'm not that dumb... I buy them at a time of leased depreciation. Then sell them on with little or no loss.

In my experience diesels hold their price better than the petrol equivalent especially when it comes to 4x4s.

But stone the crows....A Juke.... I would be less embarrassed climbing out of the back end of a sheep.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> who said anything about manufacturers price...? I don't buy brand new cars I'm not that dumb... I buy them at a time of leased depreciation. Then sell them on with little or no loss.
> 
> In my experience diesels hold their price better than the petrol equivalent especially when it comes to 4x4s.
> 
> But stone the crows....A Juke.... I would be less embarrassed climbing out of the back end of a sheep.


 embarassed? so you are worried about what other people think about you? k.

least depreciation....you do know why things depreciate right? demand ratios, supply v demand, trend ratios, anything to do with human 'desire' plays a significant play towards value. you can't completely forecast as trends change dramatically. For instance look at the old ferrari 355, 5 years from now i would say the worth of it was 50-60 grand (good condition), now its around 90-100 grand for the same exact year/model because of demand/rarity.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> *embarassed?* so you are worried about what other people think about you? k.
> 
> least depreciation....you do know why things depreciate right? demand ratios, supply v demand, trend ratios, anything to do with human 'desire' plays a significant play towards value. you can't completely forecast as trends change dramatically. For instance look at the old ferrari 355, 5 years from now* i would say the worth of it was 50-60 grand (good condition), now its around 90-100 grand for the same exact year/model because of demand/rarity.*


 If I had a juke yes...

This will never happen with a juke


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> If I had a juke yes...
> 
> This will never happen with a juke


 we aren't talking about the juke. we are talking about all vehicles. all vehicles are prone to depreciation. i'm sorry if you think you purchase cars and resell them for the same cost because you are wrong


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> we aren't talking about the juke. we are talking about all vehicles. all vehicles are prone to depreciation. i'm sorry if you think you purchase cars and resell them for the same cost because *you are wrong*


 Ah ok, my bank balance states otherwise... You have said it yourself... supply, demand vs desirability... You contradict yourself my friend.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ah ok, my bank balance states otherwise... You have said it yourself... supply, demand vs desirability... You contradict yourself my friend.


 did you not read the most important word... 'changes'. nothing is constant. trends change dramatically.

i doubt your balance states otherwise fella


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> did you not read the most important word... 'changes'. *nothing is constant*. trends change dramatically.
> 
> i doubt your balance states otherwise fella


 The speed of light through the vacuum of space is pretty constant IIRC...186,000 miles per second ... 

Your doubts are all yours my friend, you are welcome to them all. I care not one jot, happy juking.... :blink:


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The speed of light through the vacuum of space is pretty constant IIRC...186,000 miles per second ...
> 
> Your doubts are all yours my friend, you are welcome to them all. I care not one jot, happy juking.... :blink:


 must feel good driving your audi 4x4 with 70k miles on it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> must feel good driving your audi 4x4 with 70k miles on it


 Audi please don't insult me. Common as muck rust bucket, every man and his dog has an audi. I'm feeling a lil queasy now just at the very thought....


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Audi please don't insult me. Common as muck rust bucket, every man and his dog has an audi. I'm feeling a lil queasy now just at the very thought....


 an audi q5 is currently one of the least depreciated 4x4's


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> an audi q5 is currently one of the least depreciated 4x4's


 The Suzuki SJ 410 or whatever it is has actually gone up in value the last few years as has the Toyota Hilux.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The Suzuki SJ 410 or whatever it is has actually gone up in value the last few years as has the Toyota Hilux.


 not enough to make back the original value. just wait for the navara to become popular again and the hilux will just be another pickup


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> not enough to make back the original value. just wait for the navara to become popular again and the hilux will just be another pickup


 The Navara won't. I really can't see it.

The Hilux is like the old Land Rover, has a good following.

The VW Amorock or whatever it's called may be another due to the VW lovers.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> *embarassed? so you are worried about what other people think about you? k.*
> 
> least depreciation....you do know why things depreciate right? demand ratios, supply v demand, trend ratios, anything to do with human 'desire' plays a significant play towards value. you can't completely forecast as trends change dramatically. For instance look at the old ferrari 355, 5 years from now i would say the worth of it was 50-60 grand (good condition), now its around 90-100 grand for the same exact year/model because of demand/rarity.


 You bought a Juke because you think you look good climbing out of it, thats why you want to customise it.

Dont try and kid people into thinking you dont care what people think.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The Navara won't. I really can't see it.
> 
> The Hilux is like the old Land Rover, has a good following.
> 
> The VW Amorock or whatever it's called may be another due to the VW lovers.


 meh, since you mentioned land rover, whoever has a good condition defender is defintly going to be good sights for a bit of money (demand is there), wait another 3 years and they are going to be extremely rare.

i do like the concept of the amarock, that has potential seeing as its VW made but end of the day its just a copy


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> You bought a Juke because you think you look good climbing out of it, thats why you want to customise it.
> 
> Dont try and kid people into thinking you dont care what people think.


 no. i bought it because i like the design. me myself. not because of others. i don't worry what others think of it. i worry what i think of it. i want it to look like the Juke R. simple as that.

you try to make people out to be simple minded like yourself. but not everyone was nurtured by their parents on benefits like yourself


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> no. i bought it because i like the design. me myself. not because of others. i don't worry what others think of it. i worry what i think of it. i want it to look like the Juke R. simple as that.
> 
> you try to make people out to be simple minded like yourself. but not everyone was nurtured by their parents on benefits like yourself


 stop the psycho babble

We all do things because we care what others think, you dress the way you do because you are concerned about how others perceive you, you act and talk the way you do in front of people because you care what they think of you, you lift weights because you are concerned about how others perceive you, you have an Avi of you posing because you are concerned how others perceive you.

jeez, stop it mate...


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> stop the psycho babble
> 
> We all do things because we care what others think, you dress the way you do because you are concerned about how others perceive you, you act and talk the way you do in front of people because you care what they think of you, you lift weights because you are concerned about how others perceive you, you have an Avi of you posing because you are concerned how others perceive you.
> 
> jeez, stop it mate...


 you just mentioned your reasons. not mine. i think you really need to get out more. you need to realise not everyone thinks the same. THATS WHY ITS CALLED PERCEPTION.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> you just mentioned your reasons. not mine. i think you really need to get out more. you need to realise not everyone thinks the same. THATS WHY ITS CALLED PERCEPTION.


 Nope, its called Human Nature, even Hobos who live on the streets care to some degree what people think of them.

Its called pride.

Are you saying you dont possess pride?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Nope, its called Human Nature, even Hobos who live on the streets care to some degree what people think of them.
> 
> Its called pride.
> 
> Are you saying you dont possess pride?


 It's theory of knowledge,

every way you think is stimulus of how you are taught to behave to certain situations. You are very in denial if you don't understand how perception works. By the looks of what you post, it all utter s**t with no knowledge of anything. I'm guessing it's nature clearly, so during the Stone Age why did we not care about the fact our dicks were out for people to see? Nobody gave a f**k because all that is modern society making you think that's what you need to worry about. Fact is pride is developed on the basis of what has been told to you and what you learn from it. You only do things off the basis of what's been told. Pride is basic human nature but what to have pride towards is nurtured through society. I'm sorry but you are rather thick banzi. Up the dose.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> It's theory of knowledge,
> 
> every way you think is stimulus of how you are taught to behave to certain situations. You are very in denial if you don't understand how perception works. By the looks of what you post, it all utter s**t with no knowledge of anything. I'm guessing it's nature clearly, so *during the Stone Age why did we not care about the fact our dicks were out for people to see?* Nobody gave a f**k because all that is modern society making you think that's what you need to worry about. Fact is pride is developed on the basis of what has been told to you and what you learn from it. You only do things off the basis of what's been told. Pride is basic human nature but what to have pride towards is nurtured through society. I'm sorry but you are rather thick banzi. Up the dose.


 Look, I told you my comment about the car being a replacement for penis size wasn't aimed at you, its clearly affected you, just let it go mate.

So, do you possess a sense of pride at owning a nice car, having a nice job and your dad having a nice house?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

The thing that gets me still is the fact you paid 24 grand for a Nissan Juke..

Fvck that


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Look, I told you my comment about the car being a replacement for penis size wasn't aimed at you, its clearly affected you, just let it go mate.
> 
> So, do you possess a sense of pride at owning a nice car, having a nice job and your dad having a nice house?


 mate dont bother with him lol, he was an ex mod on numisc that got caught doxing.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

For someone that's trolling has a strong hate towards people with wealth. He likes to pretend as though he doesnt care but in actual fact he dies to get his opinions heard.

He still can't accept he knows nothing about perception


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

halfinked said:


> this car is gorgeous.


 Must be a generation thing.I think this is hideous.At least when Volvos were independent they make quirky well built cars, that had a certain appeal.Now, every car is a generic copy of another.This may as well have a Kia, or any one of a dozen manufacturers badge on the grill.

Im thankful, that I dont have to drive anything that displays membership to a specific demographic "club" which portrays a desperate attempt to be validated.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> Nope, its called Human Nature, even Hobos who live on the streets care to some degree what *people think of them.*
> 
> *Its called pride.*
> 
> Are you saying you dont possess pride?


 I disagree. When I was young and naive I though people care what I wear, do or drive etc. Later I realised that people who always think about what others think are simply paranoid.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

halfinked said:


> no. i bought it because i like the design. me myself. not because of others. i don't worry what others think of it. i worry what i think of it. i want it to look like the Juke R. simple as that.
> 
> you try to make people out to be simple minded like yourself. but not everyone was nurtured by their parents on benefits like yourself


 Why didn't you just buy a jukeR then??


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

halfinked said:


> you just mentioned your reasons. not mine. i think you really need to get out more. you need to realise not everyone thinks the same. THATS WHY ITS CALLED PERCEPTION.


 You're still young and naive. ( don't take it wrong way) You're under lots if peer pressure.

You haven't been here long enough to know that Banzi is having you on but also expresses himself based on his lifetime experience. He doesn't really care and more you bite more he winds you up.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The Navara won't. I really can't see it.
> 
> The Hilux is like the old Land Rover, has a good following.
> 
> The VW Amorock or whatever it's called may be another due to the VW lovers.


 I had a Hilux for the last 2 years. 2.7 petrol.

Recently handed it back. Was a very good pick up/car.

Would definitely have another.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

dt36 said:


> I had a Hilux for the last 2 years. 2.7 petrol.
> 
> Recently handed it back. Was a very good pick up/car.
> 
> Would definitely have another.


 I've got a mad hankering to buy a shitty ancient diesil hilux, stick a stupidly powerful diesil pump on it, comedy sized turbocharger, and see what happens

If you could see through the smog.

Rock up to the savoy valet boy in that..


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why didn't you just buy a jukeR then??


 because theres currently only two in the world. and it costs 100,000 pounds.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

halfinked said:


> nismo rs.....
> 
> brb going to get my juke look like this...the juke r..


 horrible.. its so chunky and ugly


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> You're still young and naive. ( don't take it wrong way) You're under lots if peer pressure.
> 
> You haven't been here long enough to know that Banzi is having you on but also expresses himself based on his lifetime experience. He doesn't really care and more you bite more he winds you up.


 Peer pressure....

he has no life experience mate. there is no peer pressure here, your all internet personas lol. You all are completely different irl, 100% sure of it. It's all pretend for banzi. Young and naive, the only person that seems so is banzi with his behaviour.

he doesn't even know what perception is and how it changes according to nurture and societal influence.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Must be a generation thing.I think this is hideous.At least when Volvos were independent they make quirky well built cars, that had a certain appeal.Now, every car is a generic copy of another.This may as well have a Kia, or any one of a dozen manufacturers badge on the grill.
> 
> Im thankful, that I dont have to drive anything that displays membership to a specific demographic "club" which portrays a desperate attempt to be validated.


 agree totally.. it has zero sex appeal


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> For someone that's trolling has a strong hate towards people with wealth. He likes to pretend as though he doesnt care but in actual fact he dies to get his opinions heard.
> 
> He still can't accept he knows nothing about perception


 I dont mind people with wealth who have earned it, its guys who inherit wealth and then forget to remain humble.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> horrible.. its so chunky and ugly


 looks like a fu**ing Tonka Toy


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I dont mind people with wealth who have earned it, its guys who inherit wealth and then forget to remain humble.


 you are just jumping in circles mate. you have no clue about me or anyone else as a matter of fact.

you have had problems with people on this forum before, looking at your history.

I don't rely on my dads wealth. How have i taken my fathers wealth? My dad earned his wealth, and so have i started to.

humble again is just another means towards your perception. you see people how you think they should act, and same goes for everyone having their own opinions and observations.

like you are a [email protected] but i don't go around asking people for you to change do i?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> Peer pressure....
> 
> he has no life experience mate. there is no peer pressure here, your all internet personas lol. You all are completely different irl, 100% sure of it. It's all pretend for banzi. Young and naive, the only person that seems so is banzi with his behaviour.
> 
> he doesn't even know what perception is and how it changes according to nurture and societal influence.


 and you still believe you are on some journey to the far side of the sun.

Cut all the philosophical nonsense, its made up by idiots who want to look clever.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

23, only job you have had is site foreman, site manager

Went to school, left with A levels, went to college, lived off daddies money, dont have a student loan to clear, still live at home with mum and dad?

Am I close?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> 23, only job you have had is site foreman, site manager
> 
> Went to school, left with A levels, went to college, lived off daddies money, dont have a student loan to clear, still live at home with mum and dad?
> 
> Am I close?


 studied overseas, studied IB Diploma, went to University (not college), got a degree, have a job straight out of university without relying on my father, i rent out my own house for 700 pounds a month, pay all bills and food out of my own wages. no help at all. How can i live with my parents if they are expats in asia.

another 50 year old with no perspective


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

halfinked said:


> studied overseas, studied IB Diploma, went to University (not college), got a degree, have a job straight out of university without relying on my father, i rent out my own house for 700 pounds a month, pay all bills and food out of my own wages. no help at all. How can i live with my parents if they are expats in asia.
> 
> another 50 year old with no perspective





banzi said:


> 23, only job you have had is site foreman, site manager
> 
> Went to school, left with A levels, went to college, lived off daddies money, dont have a student loan to clear, still live at home with mum and dad?
> 
> Am I close?


 ok children lets get back to talking about cars take your drama to pm lol


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> ok children lets get back to talking about cars take your drama to pm lol


 why take it to Pm's when he just ends up calling out people on new threads?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

halfinked said:


> why take it to Pm's when he just ends up calling out people on new threads?


 now come on there'll be no supper for you if you keeping carrying on like this


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> Test fit of the new turbo capable of 850bhp at the wheels
> 
> View attachment 121780


 I wish the turbos on my zed were that easy to get to


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> studied overseas, studied IB Diploma, went to University (not college), got a degree, have a job straight out of university without relying on my father, i rent out my own house for 700 pounds a month, pay all bills and food out of my own wages. no help at all. How can i live with my parents if they are expats in asia.
> 
> another 50 year old with no perspective


 f**k me, even more dependant on daddies money than I thought.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

getting bored now


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

hit me with something a bit more creative banzi


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> @cypssk yeah I designed it that way as I knew the first turbo I put on wouldn't be staying and having big hands and arms I wanted it to be easy I also took the liberty of modding under the inlet plenum so now it takes 5 mins to take off rather than 3 hours haha


 On the zed I was thinking of putting the battery in the boot on the otherside the brake an clutch master clindyler in the way if the turbos go I look at relocating or deleting bit that are not needed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> getting bored now


 finally, you seem to get it.

I thought I was going to have to spell it out for you.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> finally, you seem to get it.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to spell it out for you.


 Finally you seem to get it*


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

halfinked said:


> because theres currently only two in the world. and it costs 100,000 pounds.


 So it would be like driving an MR2 with a Ferrari body kit on it then? Like driving a juke isn't embarrassing enough :/


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> Finally you seem to get it*


 Ha, I see, all your long winded justification posts were just you trolling me.

Great stuff, you are really convincing...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

superpube said:


> I've got a mad hankering to buy a shitty ancient diesil hilux, stick a stupidly powerful diesil pump on it, comedy sized turbocharger, and see what happens
> 
> If you could see through the smog.
> 
> Rock up to the savoy valet boy in that..


 Allegedly, they can hold a power slide 360 degrees around a roundabout. :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dt36 said:


> Allegedly, they can hold a power slide 360 degrees around a roundabout. :whistling:


 did the school girls and boys all look in admiration when you did it?

I cant think of anyone else who would be impressed by that.


----------



## Kevsj (Dec 17, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Skylines are alright, but they've been done to death now. They've had their day, the markets flooded with n/a autos and badly modded or maintained ones.
> 
> Dont think I'm hating on modern classics as I have a 400+ bhp 7mgte, I love my older cars but there's no doubt that a nice brabus or over finch is a better more exclusive car hands down


 Even the 7mgte is too modern for me


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

banzi said:


> did the school girls and boys all look in admiration when you did it?
> 
> I cant think of anyone else who would be impressed by that.


 Who said I did it?

However, another pastime of mine is old cars and doing track days or other similar closed events. It's something I enjoy, so each to their own.

Have a nice day, Banzi.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dt36 said:


> Who said I did it?
> 
> However, another pastime of mine is old cars and doing track days or other similar closed events. It's something I enjoy, so each to their own.
> 
> Have a nice day, Banzi.


 nice work. 

@halfinked thats how you do it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevsj said:


> Even the 7mgte is too modern for me
> 
> View attachment 121870


 Is that yours?? I think a huge part of it is what was good when you was a kid, I love late 80s and early 90s muscle rice cars.

im 28 but remember walking to school as a kid and a white 7mgte used to come past me every morning. That deep grumble and the '3.0i Turbo' badge on the back made me just think 'wow, one day I'll have one'

also love the GTO twin turbos and 300zx


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

halfinked said:


> Peer pressure....
> 
> he has no life experience mate. there is *no peer pressure here*, your all internet personas lol. You all are completely different irl, 100% sure of it. It's all pretend for banzi. Young and naive, the only person that seems so is banzi with his behaviour.
> 
> he doesn't even know what perception is and how it changes according to nurture and societal influence.


 You need to chill. Peer pressure within your social network (in your personal life). Over and out....


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Ha, I see, all your long winded justification posts were just you trolling me.
> 
> Great stuff, you are really convincing...


 I'm so confused, how did you gather that from what I replied? Lol....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> *I'm so confused,* how did you gather that from what I replied? Lol....


 all that money daddy spent on your education wasted.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

23k on a bloody Nissan Juke while renting.

Please tell me it does 900mpg and does 0-60 in 3 seconds or somet.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gycraig said:


> 23k on a bloody Nissan Juke while renting.
> 
> Please tell me it does 900mpg and does 0-60 in 3 seconds or somet.


 that my friend is exactly my point about 'Little Lord Fauntleroy' not knowing the value of anything.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Please tell me it's not one of these


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Please tell me it's not one of these
> 
> View attachment 121901


 That's got to be fake, it looks photoshopped!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's got to be fake, it looks photoshopped!


 Nope not fake, that is the price once driven off the forecourt lol :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

What mods would you guys suggest for my lady?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> What mods would you guys suggest for my lady?
> 
> View attachment 121904


 Beautiful cars gonna be my next car in a few years, far to tight to pay the prices atm for one though.

Naff wheels as standard though


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Beautiful cars gonna be my next car in a few years, far to tight to pay the prices atm for one though.


 theres good leeway on quoted prices


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> theres good leeway on quoted prices


 craig may not have any eyelashes to flutter.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

banzi said:


> craig may not have any eyelashes to flutter.


 lol lashes not needed just ask and keep pushing and act little dopey at first


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> theres good leeway on quoted prices


 Paid 3k for my current car nearly 2 years ago and it's still worth 3k far to tight to get at current prices.

8-9k is probably my biting point. Just praying Toyota bring out another small convertible


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

gycraig said:


> Please tell me it's not one of these
> 
> View attachment 121901


 I will laugh at you while my R1M sprays your windscreen with dust and I disappear into the sunset... :thumb:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> What mods would you guys suggest for my lady?
> 
> View attachment 121904


 Boob job, face lift and sort the roots out.

ooooo, you meant the car


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Paid 3k for my current car nearly 2 years ago and it's still worth 3k far to tight to get at current prices.
> 
> 8-9k is probably my biting point. Just praying Toyota bring out another small convertible


 do you think they will though? i cant see it happening


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Boob job, face lift and sort the roots out.
> 
> ooooo, you meant the car


 w**ker


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Boob job, face lift and sort the roots out.
> 
> ooooo, you meant the car


 lol....I stopped at going there, fair play mate.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> do you think they will though? i cant see it happening


 Dunno I think if the mx5 sells Well Toyota might look into that market didn't think the gt86 was coming tbh so anything could happen


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol....I stopped at going there, fair play mate.


 Had to, set up to knock it straight out of the park!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Had to, set up to knock it straight out of the park!


 I must be going soft

I think @Skye666 has shamed me into being nice.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nope not fake, that is the price once driven off the forecourt lol :lol:


 I meant the pic lol look at the car reflection


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> I meant the pic lol look at the car reflection


 no, they really do look that ridiculous.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Boob job, face lift and sort the roots out.
> 
> ooooo, you meant the car


 The claws!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> 'Little Lord Fauntleroy'


 Haha, this made me laugh!!



Loveleelady said:


> What mods would you guys suggest for my lady?
> 
> View attachment 121904


 The underside is gonna be f'ked if you keep driving it on surfaces like that!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nothing worse than a fatigued undercarriage 

A symptom of which is lots of banging..... :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nothing worse than a fatigued undercarriage [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_ohmy.png&key=b1e245e621eae5349281b9614cbf79ac2db5b32c3b186be8ac6f4984a2d2eea5[/IMG]
> 
> A symptom of which is lots of banging.....[IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]


 Whilst enjoying the ride.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst enjoying the ride.


 You cannot enjoy the ride knowing the rubbers are broke.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

more banzi s**t posts

sorry fella none of your posts on this forum are remotely intelligent


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You cannot enjoy the ride knowing the rubbers are broke.


 Keep your seal blowing out of this.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> more banzi s**t posts
> 
> sorry fella none of your posts on this forum are remotely intelligent


 Seriously, don't let it worry you some.

All that matters is that you like your Juke.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Seriously, don't let it worry you some.
> 
> All that matters is that you like your Juke.


 i didn't buy it.

i'm still an owner of a s**t peugeot

none of it is real


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Keep your seal blowing out of this.


 You may need to adjust your thrust angle....Not to mention the added worry of my big ends....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> i didn't buy it.
> 
> i'm still an owner of a s**t peugeot
> 
> *none of it is real*


 I feel betrayed .... :huh:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You may need to adjust your thrust angle....Not to mention the added worry of my big ends....


 Your piston is gonna hit the head!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> i didn't buy it.
> 
> i'm still an owner of a s**t peugeot
> 
> none of it is real


 Jesus, after all this??!!


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

was going to buy it, but there is a better deal i can get for the VW Scirocco R. would prefer something faster anyway and love the coupe shape

will probably lease for 300 pounds a month which is cheap af


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> was going to buy it, but there is a better deal i can get for the VW Scirocco R. would prefer something faster anyway and love the coupe shape
> 
> will probably lease for 300 pounds a month which is cheap af


 I've never sat in one, is there much room in them?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've never sat in one, is there much room in them?


 sat in one the other week. booked my test drive for this saturday. Its quite low down, when you sit in it feels very comfortable and i'm 6'3' and i'm alright in it. Head reaches quite high compared to the windscreen but steering wheel still fits nicely with arm reach.

not much in the back, but what coupe has much room in the back seats?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> sat in one the other week. booked my test drive for this saturday. Its quite low down, when you sit in it feels very comfortable and i'm 6'3' and i'm alright in it. Head reaches quite high compared to the windscreen but steering wheel still fits nicely with arm reach.
> 
> not much in the back, but what coupe has much room in the back seats?


 I'm 6' 2 so you answered my question quite well. Some cars have crap headroom in the front never mind the back.

Would it be ok on the site car park?(ground clearance).


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm 6' 2 so you answered my question quite well. Some cars have crap headroom in the front never mind the back.
> 
> Would it be ok on the site car park?(ground clearance).


 yeah in the front its just perfect, actually allows you to get a better sight of the front of the car. haven't sat in the back of the coupe yet, i will probably try to on saturday though and report back

site car park? you mean where i work? if so yeah most probably, its all flat, its meant for people to drive through, very modern site


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

halfinked said:


> was going to buy it, but there is a better deal i can get for the VW Scirocco R. would prefer something faster anyway and love the coupe shape
> 
> will probably lease for 300 pounds a month which is cheap af


 Don't bother, get an early 90's VW corrado vr6 @toecutter knows best.

Leasing is the devil


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Don't bother, get an early 90's VW corrado vr6 @toecutter knows best.
> 
> Leasinh is the devil
> 
> View attachment 121935


 i like modern interior tho....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> i didn't buy it.
> 
> i'm still an owner of a s**t peugeot
> 
> ...


 fixed


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

halfinked said:


> i like modern interior tho....


 But it's the man trying to tie you down.









I love memes.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> But it's the man trying to tie you down.
> 
> View attachment 121937


 i know but the deal is for a two year contract.

which is pretty legit.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> i know but the deal is for a two year contract.
> 
> *which is pretty legit*.


 Just like the juke [email protected] you spout.

You have removed any trust I had for you.... WOLF WOLF.....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> yeah in the front its just perfect, actually allows you to get a better sight of the front of the car. haven't sat in the back of the coupe yet, i will probably try to on saturday though and report back
> 
> site car park? you mean where i work? if so yeah most probably, its all flat, its meant for people to drive through, very modern site


 Ah, I thought the compound and parking area are usually 'temporary'.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah, I thought the compound and parking area are usually 'temporary'.


 what compound?



Natty Steve'o said:


> Just like the juke [email protected] you spout.
> 
> You have removed any trust I had for you.... WOLF WOLF.....


 do i know you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> *what compound?*
> 
> do i know you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> yeah in the front its just perfect, actually allows you to get a better sight of the front of the car. haven't sat in the back of the coupe yet, i will probably try to on saturday though and report back
> 
> site car park? you mean where i work? if so yeah most probably, its all flat, its meant for people to* drive through, *very modern site


 McDonald's....!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> what compound?
> 
> do i know you?


 Where they keep the materials, offices and the welfare facilities.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Where they keep the materials, offices and the welfare facilities.


 an industrial estate.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> McDonald's....!


 love a free big mac and large milkshake after a hard day of frying fries all day


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> do i know you?


 Yes.... I bought a Big Mac the other day


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> love a free big mac and large milkshake after a hard day of frying fries all day


 Busted..... :lol:


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes.... I bought a Big Mac the other day


 ah i recognize you by your avi.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> an industrial estate.


 half arsed attempt.

Back to daddy funded University for you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Your w reg peugeot has seen better days. Nice Rip Speed trim you have draped over it. You doubled the car's value by sticking that chit on.....shrewd man. :thumbup1:


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your w reg peugeot has seen better days. Nice Rip Speed trim you have draped over it. You doubled the car's value by sticking that chit on.....shrewd man. :thumbup1:


 mate nothing better than a few stickers and a spoiler on the back.

plus knowing i cant go too fast, my mcdonalds milkshake won't spill, and even if it does, its just a w reg peugeot


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> ah i recognize you by your avi.


 My dad was in the passenger seat.

This was him when he lifted way back in the day.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> an industrial estate.


 Ah so you work on commercial units?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah so you work on commercial units?





halfinked said:


> dislike my job. already dreading it. but got to work hard to pay your way through life. i know i shouldn't think like that, but it a harsh world


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

*thread derail*

@banzi have you been giving out free advice again?

http://www.myprotein.com/thezone/recipe/quick-healthy-lunches-cashew-chicken-lettuce-wraps/?utm_source=ENMP-_content-email-28th-february&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ENMP-_content-email-28th-february&affil=thgemail&utm_content=TCMemail&widget_id=194428

They're a bit light on the chicken though, maybe so one needs a protein drink to hit their macros?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## MikeJFitness (Feb 28, 2016)

halfinked said:


> as title says. what are some of the best places, i'm aware kahn design are legit but looking for more variety.


 Stay away from 'Pimp my ride UK' LOL

TDI north etc do a lot of modding, but not sure about bodywork.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> View attachment 121945


 Maybe he builds....crops? :huh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe he builds....crops? :huh:


 caught in a huge lie and now hes trolling.......


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, this made me laugh!!
> 
> The underside is gonna be f'ked if you keep driving it on surfaces like that!!


 i know and the roads around here are awful


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe he builds....crops? :huh:


 Maybe he JUST got promoted yesterday ?.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Seriously, don't let it worry you some.
> 
> All that matters is that you like your Juke.


 Savage mate! I love it! :thumb


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

How's agriculture a lie...I run a grain store...silos and s**t


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> How's agriculture a lie...I run a grain store...silos and s**t


 Ah so that's how you earn your corn....


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ah so that's how you earn your corn....


 Yes all grain storage....but let's be honest I work at McDonald's


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't think there would have been much dough in this game...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> Yes all grain storage....but let's be honest I work at McDonald's


 I can't believe you, it just goes against the grain.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I didn't think there would have been much dough in this game...


 Loads of dough in McDonald's mate


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I can't believe you, it just goes against the grain.


 Lol only person that's trying to go full research is banzi to try to catch me out...a lot of time on his hands for someone that's "trolling"


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> Loads of dough in McDonald's mate


 More lies....


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> More lies....


 You can ask my psychiatrist, she says I don't lie....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> How's agriculture a lie...I run a grain store...silos and s**t


 So you manage a storage area?

I think when people think 'site manager' they think construction site which I guess is an easy way to confuse.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

halfinked said:


> You can ask my psychiatrist, she says I don't lie....


 Positive reinforcement.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

superpube said:


> I've got a mad hankering to buy a shitty ancient diesil hilux, stick a stupidly powerful diesil pump on it, comedy sized turbocharger, and see what happens
> 
> If you could see through the smog.
> 
> Rock up to the savoy valet boy in that..


 The old hilux will take the same engine as my supra has which is also interchangeable with the later mk4 twin turbo supra. A guy I bought many parts off had actually done it, he had around 700bhp in an old battered blue hilux. He said he wabts to strap and old fridge freezer on the back and just go burn people off at the lights!


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So you manage a storage area?
> 
> I think when people think 'site manager' they think construction site which I guess is an easy way to confuse.


 my bad. Yeah storage site. but it's not something I studied in university to work in this field. Would prefer a more office based job tbh, really just trying to grow my c.v and didn't want to sit around after uni like most of the people I know have


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> my bad. Yeah storage site. but it's not something I studied in university to work in this field. Would prefer a more office based job tbh, really just trying to grow my c.v and didn't want to sit around after uni like most of the people I know have


 Good on you for trying to gain experience wherever possible.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good on you for trying to gain experience wherever possible.


 Thank you, what do you do for a career?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> my bad. Yeah storage site. but it's not something I studied in university to *work in this field*. Would prefer a more office based job tbh, really just trying to grow my c.v and didn't want to sit around after uni like most of the people I know have


 finally, the truth is out.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Your obsession over me is getting a bit weird now @banzi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> Your obsession over me is getting a bit weird now @banzi


 I have read all your posts from another forum

I know all about you now.

wouldnt a manager of a silo/grain store be called a store manager or silo manager?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

halfinked said:


> Thank you, what do you do for a career?


 I don't have a career as such, it's just a job(no progression) but I'm a carpenter, I work in both a wood workshop and in private houses. I'm also at college part time doing an HNC in construction so I can possibly move into something like building site management or building surveying. Obviously I'd continue study in order to gain such a position.

Bizarrely, most of the coursework I'm doing is based around civil engineering

I'm also skilled in many other aspects of house construction.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> did the school girls and boys all look in admiration when you did it?
> 
> I cant think of anyone who would fail to be impressed by that.


 My thoughts exactly....and that is why you're cool as fvck mr banzi...


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have read all your posts from another forum
> 
> I know all about you now.
> 
> wouldnt a manager of a silo/grain store be called a store manager or silo manager?


 lol you are trying way too hard fella.

You are just making yourself look desperate

and looking off off another forum is going to prove what? You just repeating what I am saying. Yes I am a storekeeper of the site....lol there are loads of names for store manager. You really are bored. Up the dose fella


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Only person that's get trolled is yourself fella


----------



## Kevsj (Dec 17, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Is that yours?? I think a huge part of it is what was good when you was a kid, I love late 80s and early 90s muscle rice cars.
> 
> im 28 but remember walking to school as a kid and a white 7mgte used to come past me every morning. That deep grumble and the '3.0i Turbo' badge on the back made me just think 'wow, one day I'll have one'
> 
> also love the GTO twin turbos and 300zx


 It's mine currently in paint shop


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

halfinked said:


> lol you are trying way too hard fella.
> 
> You are just making yourself look desperate
> 
> and looking off off another forum is going to prove what? You just repeating what I am saying. *Yes I am a storekeeper of the site.*...lol there are loads of names for store manager. You really are bored. Up the dose fella


 site manager to store keeper, f**k me thats a drop.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gone from a post graduate running a large big money site....

to a post graduate peasant farmer....

oh dear!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Get this juke the. You can help out on the farm with it, pulling a muck spreader or something?


----------

